# Favourite Snack?



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

my favourite snack of the moment :bounce:

yoghurt, dash of honey, handful of nuts


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Banoffee cheesecake for me! Not that its a frequent snack..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cheese and onion crisps


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

peanuts


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> my favourite snack of the moment :bounce:
> 
> yoghurt, dash of honey, handful of nuts


looks nice ,i would crush them nuts up and sprinkle over .


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Protein Frommage frais.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

My favourite snack : Turkey slices with peanut butter spread on and sliced apple sandwhiched inbetween!! Yummy!!

xx


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ben & Jerry's Half Baked


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Crunchy peanut butter, mmmmmm


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

smoked mackrel on wholemeal toast


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

gym rat said:


> smoked mackrel on wholemeal toast


Smoked mackerel on a egg omelet..


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I'd be lieing if I said some sort of healthy bb snack

so it would probably be bag of crisps or some sort of biscuit


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

peanut butter.

Must not snack.....in a cut.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta be a scotch egg for me. I can hardly go into a shop without buying one lol!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I open a banana, then get a knife and a jar of tahini, acquire some tahini on the end of the knife, then scoop into the banana, eat and repeat.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

pickle21 said:


> My favourite snack : Turkey slices with peanut butter spread on and sliced apple sandwhiched inbetween!! Yummy!!
> 
> xx


That sounds gross !


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Omelette. Love them


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Banana dipped in nutella 


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Nutella on toast.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hampy71 said:


> That sounds gross !


Trust me, its gorgeous! You should try it.

I'm just about to have some now actually! Mmmm!

x


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Rivitas with crunchy peanut butter on them ,and if its before bed loads of cottage cheese on there as well !


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Some delicious heroin


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> Some delicious heroin


?


----------

